# 1970 david brown 990 3pt.hitch hyd. problems



## Tim E (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi: I am having problems with my hitch control not working. HELP


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Tim! Is it not lifting, or is the lever not activating the raise or lower?


----------



## Tim E (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi: tractor beam The leaver is not working at all. I have a front loader and the leaver for the wet lines will rase the 3pt. but will not lower it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it have a valve to control the rate of drop? This could be closed. Look around down by your feet or around the ram under the seat. Don't know about your specific model, or if it even has one, but many do have it and it allows you to adjust like a volume control, the rate of drop, so the impliment doesn't just drop. They can be closed, to prevent the hitch arms from going down. I hope this helps you. If not, the linkage could be out of adjustment.


----------



## Tim E (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey I do have a drop contol it does not work . It feels like it is turnning inside I took the cover off and adjusted the slide control and did not help. Nothing is working on slide control. The only way i can lift the hitch is with the control for the wet lines. Tractor Beam thanks. Also the cylinder on top of hitch that has a cable does not work also I guess the cable is a limit switch would that need to move?????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about some pictures Tim?


----------



## Tim E (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tractor PIX*

Here are the pictures of my tractor (see attachments).

Tim


----------

